# 2011 range rover sport leather care?



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum as well as a new 2011 range rover sport owner who is trying to get some info on the proper way to care for this leather. I know it is a European leather but that is about as much as i can find out, the color is ebony and is perforated with cream stitching. I have no experience in caring for this type of leather with stitching so I am hoping the community can help me out with so experiences and info on how to keep it in tip top shape!
Merry Christmas!

John


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I drive a 2010 myself mate with the perforated leather. 

Simplest recommendation is keep it hoovered - when hoovering stretch the joins to make sure you get everything out, and if it gets dirtier, a wipe with a clean damp microfibre should suffice. 

Good luck with your new motor


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey BP - The RRS boys are taking over:thumb:I just joined up on here, so flicking from RRS forum to DW and back again. Loving my RRS in this weather:driver:


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

thanks guys and bp, so far its a wonderful vehicle and the new motor is very strong...I am still researching the leather care and as I progress I will keep everyone updated!

Jc1 which forum do you visit, being a rrs newbie i am looking for a good forum to link up with.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

To provide a uniform colour water-based pigments are applied, after two or three coat applications a clear top coat is applied. Pigments require a binding system to improve flexibility, fastness and adhesion to the leather. The top coat is the final stage of the finishing process, and is designed to protect the hide from abrasion from clothing as well as the dust / dirt introduced by the vehicle's AC system.

All finishes have to allow evaporation and hydration i.e. the flow of moisture back and forth, the important considerations for proper leather care; is as much about (a) the state / condition of the leather you are dealing with (b) methodology used (c) product. Cleaning is a combination of all these

(a) Clean - as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear. For heavily soiled areas use a foam cleaner (Leather Master™ Foam Cleaner )that contains a surfactant that will lift dirt and soil, allow react time to do its work and then use a soft brush to agitate and loosen the dirt (Swissvax Leather Brush) especially recommended for perforated finished leather

(b) Hydrated - use water-based products that do not contain oils and/or waxes, check the label if they do then don't use them. Clean surfaces with a damp towel.

(c) Protected - is essential as it will protect the surface finish protection as a sacrificial layer and makes dirt easier to clean off and an ultra violet protective product (UVR) will preserve the finish.

This is NOT a conditioner per se but is used to improve and maintain the tactile feel and lustre to ensure the leather remains soft and supple; apply Leather Master™ Soft Touch (ex Soft Vital) and allow to dry for approx 20 minutes, finally using a clean dry micro fibre towel buff to a matte sheen.

Regular maintenance using the proper materials and techniques will help preserve the beauty and prolong the life of your automobiles leather upholstery. The only 'conditioning' required for finished leather upholstery is hydration; oil-based products cannot permeate the finish (urethane pigmentation or covering) that is used in 95% plus of modern automobiles


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

johnp69 said:


> thanks guys and bp, so far its a wonderful vehicle and the new motor is very strong...I am still researching the leather care and as I progress I will keep everyone updated!
> 
> Jc1 which forum do you visit, being a rrs newbie i am looking for a good forum to link up with.


www.rrsport.co.uk its a must for any range rover sport owner, really good and informative site:thumb:

See you there


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks JC1...even though i am in the states i hope to find a warm welcome!!!

And TOGWT, very nice! Thanks for the information, i appreciate the post!


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your be very welcome, lots of US members already:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard and enjoy there is loads of info on here, doesnt hurt to ask if a search dont answer your questions.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr Leather wipes are my favourite at the moment. He is on here. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=219

His web site is very good and thats why I started using his products. As said hoover and water is usually enough to keep leather clean.

As car leather is sealed when made conditioners now seem a waste of time as they will just sit on top, collect dust and dirt.

I have used the wipes several times now and they give a great clean, satin finish and do actually smell of new leather.


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

thanks james!

Mirror i have been hearing alot about wipes for leather these days but it just goes against all we have heard over the years about cleaning and conditioning...etc. Its like teaching an ol dog new tricks...gonna take some leap of faith on my part i guess!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

johnp69 said:


> thanks james!
> 
> Mirror i have been hearing alot about wipes for leather these days but it just goes against all we have heard over the years about cleaning and conditioning...etc. Its like teaching an ol dog new tricks...gonna take some leap of faith on my part i guess!


Here is a review from me on a Range Rover with Dr Leather wipes. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193685

I would not use them if I did not think they would work, but, reading how leather is made up it makes total sense.

I still use a steamer to clean the seats though, old habits as you say!!!


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

Nice write up Mirror! Thanks for that and the help with the product, I am going to look into picking some up now! Once i have the chance to try these things out I will post for others benefit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

JC1 said:


> www.rrsport.co.uk its a must for any range rover sport owner, really good and informative site:thumb:
> 
> See you there


It's a great site JC, isn't it :wave:

Rrsport.co.uk is a great site.

For American based site, also try http://www.rangerovers.net/forum


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

just a quick update...the gentleman at dr leather has been great to deal with so far...answers all my questions and will ship to the US...my dilemma is deciding how much to order. As soon as I get it in and use the wipes I will do a quick write up for everyone.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning. 
Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.

Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.

Your type of leather is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with aniline dyes prior to the finish coating.

Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after. Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty. Dirt on the surface will aslo become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.

'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain. Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water. If you speak to tanners the term 'conditioning' is used to describe the moisture content of the leather and that is what we are trying to deal with.

A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc on pale coloured leathers.

Leather however finished has to remain breathable and will allow the movement of moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in good condition.

The routine for correct care should be 
Protect from new (Auto Ultra Protect)
Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product (Auto Ultra Maintain)
Deep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year (Auto Ultra Foam)

This will prolong the life of the finish on the leather

You can download a free care leaflet here
http://www.lttleathercare.co.uk/freecarcareleaflet.asp

Leather wipes are great and some work well for cleaning up the occassional spillage (keep some in the glove box) but are not a professional way of keeping leather clean and in good condition.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

judyb said:


> Leather wipes are great and some work well for cleaning up the occassional spillage (keep some in the glove box) but are not a professional way of keeping leather clean and in good condition.
> 
> Hope this helps


With the greatest of respect Judy, you are not really qualified to comment upon my leather wipes product, which your post definitely infers to. When you have actually made at least 1 million square feet of leather to defined brand specifications, have been involved in the actual tanning industry regarding leather manufacture for 20 years and have a genuine leather qualification at tertiary education level or above please feel free to comment towards my products.

Hope this helps :thumb:,

Dr Leather


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I had always thought that the sole purpose of a detailing forum was the discussion of detailing products and their application. Expressing an opinion, wither qualified by experience and / or paper qualifications is not as far as I'm aware a pre-requisite, or perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> I had always thought that the sole purpose of a detailing forum was the discussion of detailing products and their application. Expressing an opinion, wither qualified by experience and / or paper qualifications is not as far as I'm aware a pre-requisite, or perhaps I'm missing something.


I don't really wish to get drawn in to a public debate on this Mr TOGWT. But I do not think it was an *opinion *that was being stated in that particular post.......

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

To play Devils Advocate

I think Dr Leather it was perhaps the wording of "not qualified" to comment on your product. How exactly do I become qualified to comment on your product?

The wording is very patronising and seems you are discounting certain people before they even consider trying your product.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Spoony said:


> To play Devils Advocate
> 
> I think Dr Leather it was perhaps the wording of "not qualified" to comment on your product. How exactly do I become qualified to comment on your product?
> 
> The wording is very patronising and seems you are discounting certain people before they even consider trying your product.


Not at all patronising, and actually it was aimed at one person in particular as opposed to your comment that I am 'discounting certain people'. It is a case that a competitor states that a leather wipe product is not, and I quote, 'a professional way to keep leather clean and in good condition'. And I am saying that after being in the leather manufacturing industry that that statement is incorrect. My opinion if you like. But I won't stand by and see such generic statements used.

What I am acutely aware of is that 'the consumer is king' - and that is why we want to be part of this forum to try to provide a genuine product and adapt and improve it with the superb feedback we get from DW members, which, to date, we have received in abundance. And we will continue to remain on this forum until we achieve perfection and provide information where required.

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It was just the way it _could_ be interepreted that I was worried about Daryl, as you know the internet is ambiguous at the best of times and so text does not always convey what is meant. It was simply devils advocate in terms of it isn't what I thought but it could be translated to. It may have made some customers apprehensive to post feedback as they may feel "not qualified" to comment on the product and thus feel devalued as a customer.

To the OP.. both the LTT system and Dr Leather wipes are two completely different systems and both would be adequate for keeping your leather in shape. These wipes aren't to be confused with those already on the market which are no better than wet kitchen roll.

Dr Leather wipes have so far had great feedback from some very well respected members of the forum, and as so I would consider them a wise investment.
Whereas some may prefer LTT.

Give them both a whirl and see how you get on. Dr Leather is selling sample packs still I think so you could try that as a starting point. Get a good routine down and leather is no more difficult than cloth to care for.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Spoony said:


> It was just the way it _could_ be interepreted that I was worried about Daryl, as you know the internet is ambiguous at the best of times and so text does not always convey what is meant. It was simply devils advocate in terms of it isn't what I thought but it could be translated to. It may have made some customers apprehensive to post feedback as they may feel "not qualified" to comment on the product and thus feel devalued as a customer.


Oh no - that is the absolute last thing I want to happen!!!!!

The customer/consumer is the only reason we can exist and so they are the key people in reporting back to us with any observations or concerns and should never fear that. We endeavour to provide the best customer service and a genuine professional opinion on the world of leather where we know we can contribute. But we also know that the consumer has to be happy and confident in what they use, and we would be crazy if we thought that some people would not prefer to use other products such as LTT's, etc.

Hope this clarifies the position of Dr Leather.

Rgds,

Darryl


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 for the Dr Leather wipes here.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I've predominantly used Gliptone and Zaino leather products up until around 3 months ago when I noticed Dr Leather pop up on here. I ordered a tub but was still quite sceptical at the time - despite the good feedback I was reading on here, and the very informative website.

3 months down the line and Dr Leather wipes are now pretty much all I use (apart from on heavily soiled leather where I use Megs APC first) I haven't used LTT much, but have unfortunately always felt (IMO) that they are a little overpriced to be commercially viable.

I wish I had photos from a 2010 RR Sport I did the other day - white perforated leather with black stitching, very heavy dye transfer - the Dr Leather wipes made easy work of removing this, and yet in the past Gliptone and Zaino would struggle.

Just my 2p worth anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Another one here for the leather wipes nearley at the end of my first tub used them on 2 disco bmw X6 and X5 boxter audi a4 freelander etc even the home sofa and no problems to report at all and cleaning power is more than impressive and there quick to use.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Dr Leather said:


> I don't really wish to get drawn in to a public debate on this Mr TOGWT. But I do not think it was an *opinion *that was being stated in that particular post.......
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Dr Leather


Growing a thick skin is part of the detailing forum experience process. Because someone is opinionated and passionate about their own product doesn't make them wrong, negative criticism of a rivals product is unprofessional, but it is just being human, both are just an individual's opinion, albeit both are biased.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> Growing a thick skin is part of the detailing forum experience process. Because someone is opinionated and passionate about their own product doesn't make them wrong, negative criticism of a rivals product is unprofessional, but it is just being human, both are just an individual's opinion, albeit both are biased.


Growing a thick skin is a mandatory life experience requirement. Mine is armour plated so you do not need to worry!!!! If you want to see people at their 'best' in the worst way then come and be involved in the sports industry!!!!

Rgds

Dr Leather


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> Growing a thick skin is part of the detailing forum experience process. Because someone is opinionated and passionate about their own product doesn't make them wrong, negative criticism of a rivals product is unprofessional, but it is just being human, both are just an individual's opinion, albeit both are biased.


well said .


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

ive been useing pinnacle leather lotion and there leather cleaner. and love it .. im sure its fine for range leather. i use it on my lariet leather and it leaves it soft and with a hint of leather smell . just great...


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

wow great stuff guys...i really appreciate all the input and experiences you guys have and share! Hopefully i can give back in some way.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Gliptone stuff works for me mate


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the sound of these wipes, im going to make a purchase:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I'm with JC - I'm gonna buy some of the Dr Leather wipes.

On a purely personal note, it seems any time the word Leather is mentioned JudyB pops up.
Now she is obviously skilled in her own field, in her own ways, but in nearly every post unread from her she seems very patronising, and in my opinion this is unprofessional - in much the same way as her dig about Dr Leather wipes not being suitable for the job they are required to do.

How did she form this opinion - has she used them to be able to pass comment?

I have to say this may be stubbornness on my behalf, but I don't think I would buy any of JudyB's products purely because of the way she has portrayed herself on this forum.

In my line of business I sell cleaning chemicals, car wash chemicals and special enzymes etc.

I know how good my products are, as has been shown here in a couple of impartial reviews, but the other thing I need to do is keep an eye on my competitors, and what they are offering, so I can give an informed opinion instead of assumption.

The other thing I will never do is run down a competitors product, as this is the height of unprofessionalism.
If someone has a better product than me, I will do my best to see what I can do to compete, or improve.

Sorry for the rant, off to order some Dr Leather wipes for my sport.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

i only use Gliptone liquid leather on mine,

would never use the wipes, not saying they are bad or anything, i just have no need for them.
I keep my seats mint at all times, dont drink or eat in the car either, any dust is hoovered away or wiped using a very well rung out MF

The guy who trimmed my seats is MJ from MJ Interiors, this guy is one of, if not the best in the UK. he reccomends Gliptone liquid leather only and its his reccomendations i base my opinions on as this guy knows his shizze when it comes to leather

here are mine after treatment, no stupid shine like many other products leave


----------



## Nutkin (Aug 19, 2008)

I helped design the electronics in the 2011 RRS 

I would recommend the GLiptone above, I cannot speak on behalf of the company but I know the MD of Gliptone is a HUGE Jaguar fan and uses it on his seats! and they are spotless.


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

nutkin can pm me i have a few questions regarding the rrs?


----------

